# Options to replace Roval Rapide EL 45?



## manamana (Sep 10, 2008)

I've just got a new bike and it comes with a set of Roval Rapide EL 45 wheels. I noticed the cross winds a little more than normal on my first ride out (coming from a bike with 38mm rims so not too much smaller). 

I don't have much experience with deeper rims, and I was wondering if something like a Jet 5 would be less effected by cross winds due to the rim profile (I understand this is meant to be one of the benefits, as with the Zip/SRAM design)?

I will likely be using the wheels for both training and racing (local road, and tri's as well as a few half ironman). Could anyone shed some light as to weather I would notice a positive difference in handling/speed/performance by changing to a Jet 5, Sram s60 or something in that same sort of price point?


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

You know, I don't care what brand, technology, or sales pitch, rims that have a higher profile will always have some cross-wind issues. I remember a sales guy trying to pitch the 404 Zipps to me that they would be a huge improvement due to their "golf ball" techology over the Rapids. My friend ended up buying a 09' Tarmac S-Works and they came with the 303's and they are more scary then the Rapids.

Bottom line if you want no cross-wind issues, buy a no-profile rim. I have some Fulcrum Racing 1's on my 09' Tarmac Pro and on days when I suspect big winds I do NOT ride my areo rims and select rather my Fulcrums where I will not get blown sideways.

If your bike is brand new you should go tback to the shop and see if they can change them out, you can take a cheaper aluminum set in exchange if you find the cross-wind challege too much, or buy a second set and have a couple sets of rims.


----------

